# [Spam.com] - Maids ;]



## Lifein (Dec 25, 2005)

Maids eat spam too. What a wonderful holiday meal.


----------



## Chase (Dec 25, 2005)

OooooOooO maid spam, sounds tasty!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 25, 2005)

You made Spam? Eeeuww!


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 25, 2005)

Is maid spam extra clean?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 25, 2005)

I understand it has a feather duster and a pinnafore.


----------



## Rob (Dec 26, 2005)

You guys are quick!  

I want a spam maid... do I?


----------

